

Startups and Sincerity.  - cgshaw

Last night, I posted about finding a builder for my concept (that link is below). I was pleasantly surprised to see how mostly receptive HN was, but I wanted to ask the masses for some help.<p>1. How can I prove sincerity and move myself beyond the countless flames, i.e. "I HAZ GRT ID$A!"?<p>2. I realize posting on a message board is not exactly the best option for finding a business partner, but I can reach a lot of bright people and vet ideas this way. I'm meeting with some people in person here in town and HN has been great help for letting me gauge response so far. That response has been, mostly skeptical with a nice chunk of positivity, and just a dash of flame.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998572<p>Thanks in advance for any insight.
======
revorad
Programmers like to see substance. Don't hide your idea. Give as detailed a
description as you can. It's ok if you can't code, make some sketches. For the
number of words you've written already, it's not clear what exactly you are
trying to build or why it's new and amazing. Fill out the YC application to
better understand and present your own business idea. Be concise. If you are
really the business guy who can sell, make a video introducing yourself and
describing the product. Do you write a popular blog? Why not?

[Edited to add]: At least fill out your HN profile details. How do you expect
people to get in touch with you?

If you're really looking for a co-founder and not a code monkey, please don't
ask them to fill out a form. It feels really condescending.

It's really great to have vision, but don't believe it too much until you have
some traction. Even Zuckerberg didn't.

~~~
cgshaw
Thanks for the comment. I could put the deck up on slideshare or something I
suppose.

Dumbassery on my own part for not completing my profile though.

~~~
revorad
Link to deck here?

Don't bash yourself so much after every critical comment. Programmers like
tough guys :-P

~~~
cgshaw
I haven't put it up yet, but I will. It'll have to wait until this afternoon,
I have a client meeting here in a few and its not finished.

Self-deprecation doesn't mean I'm soft. I am just willing to admit I can
sometimes have a "doh" moment. Asking people to contact you and not making
your contact info available is pretty dumb, lol. I often find my dialog online
is viewed as bullish or flame because I'm seen as an "Alpha." I try to throw
in the self-deprecation to help show although I take myself seriously, I try
not to take myself too seriously. Thanks for the comment.

~~~
revorad
Cool, following you on twitter now.

I just read in another thread that you know some HTML,CSS,jQuery. I strongly
recommend getting a domain name and putting up a landing page for your idea.
That's much more convincing to anyone than a wall of text. In fact, don't even
waste your time coding it yourself. Just use this - <http://unbounce.com>.
Start collecting email addresses.

I wish you good luck. Feel free to email me if you wish to discuss anything or
want feedback.

